# Ricks International 260 Series A Backhoe



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

I have a confession to make. I know I said that the Ferguson TO20 was my first tractor, let me rephrase that. The Ferguson is my first Tractor that runs. Several months before I made the deal on the TO20, I found an International 260 A series Tractor, with a loader and a gannon, Skip Loader I guess you would call it, though it is my understanding this particular Tractor usually came as a Backhoe, Loader. Not exactly sure on the year, but I beleive it is early 80's. To the point, This IH 260 A series Tractor also has the D239 Engine. I bought the Tractor, sight unseen for $800.00. So far I have been unable to get it running. First things I noticed about my $ 800.00 purchase was. Lots of water in the oil, no ignition, no power to injector pump, Torque converter trans, Hydro static steering, and the lever that shifts LOW, NEUTRAL, HIGH, Is tack welded to the sheet metal in the Neutral position, ? The Tractor had an out of service sign on it. Any ideas why someone might weld that? OK, we put a good battery in her and got her turning over right away. We bypassed the fuel tank with a can, put 12V to the Injector pump, put in an ignition switch in and tried to start the Tractor. Nothing, it turned over freely but didn't seem to be blowing the cap on the exhaust all the way open. we went about bleeding the system. And with the injector lines disconnected at the injectors, while turning it over, we had fuel squirting out of all 4 lines. Hooked the lines back up and tried to start. Nothing, not even any black smoke. Used a little bit of either, still nothing but a little white smoke, a very little bit. I pulled the injectors and they looked in bad shape, rusty. So I figure the next step is to replace the injectors. 4 of them @ 125.00 each for rebuilt ones, and it just may be the problem, or it may not. Unable to spend the 500.00 on a maybe fix. That is when i made the deal on the TO20. Now the IH sits until i can get the new injectors, and I am still getting work done


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice machines guys!


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks Hoodoo, can't wait to get this one running.
Rick


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Rick
Did you power up the glow plugs ?, if the engine is indirect injection, it will need to be preheated. And another, if the tractor has been sitting for a long time, some of the inlet and exhaust valves may be stuck in the open position, being careful in removing the tappet cover may not break the gasket and can be reused in the meantime, if you try this, you can watch both inlet and exhaust for full movement and also valve to rocker clearance.

And another, you can connect the pulled injector to the injector line with the nozzle facing away from you and the tractor and crank the engine, this will give you an idea if the injector is working or stuck, don't have any open flame if you try this, atomized diesel is very explosive to flame, you can test all 4 injectors like this if you want.


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

Thank you fellas, for the information. It will all be useful. Given the fact that this is my first Tractor, and my first Diesel.
Rick


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

FredM said:


> Rick
> Did you power up the glow plugs ?, if the engine is indirect injection, it will need to be preheated. And another, if the tractor has been sitting for a long time, some of the inlet and exhaust valves may be stuck in the open position, being careful in removing the tappet cover may not break the gasket and can be reused in the meantime, if you try this, you can watch both inlet and exhaust for full movement and also valve to rocker clearance.
> 
> And another, you can connect the pulled injector to the injector line with the nozzle facing away from you and the tractor and crank the engine, this will give you an idea if the injector is working or stuck, don't have any open flame if you try this, atomized diesel is very explosive to flame, you can test all 4 injectors like this if you want.


 It's my understanding that the D239 does not have glow plugs, or any other type of heater for the fuel. And relies entirely on Compression to start. I was sure looking for them when I first got the machine though. 
I am going to test the injectors like you say. Thanks for that.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

rick moran said:


> It's my understanding that the D239 does not have glow plugs, or any other type of heater for the fuel.


My apologies Rick, there is a red wire going past the injectors and that blinded me, your engine will be direct injection then, good luck with getting it going.


----------

